# Any good series to recommend?



## Mystery (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm currently keeping up with Supernatural, house and dexter as well as the classic entourage of American dad, Family guy and South park and was wondering if anyone has watched any good series lately they could recommend.

Also general series discussion, anyone biting?


----------



## Farror (Apr 20, 2011)

I very much enjoy Community, a comedy, probably one of the best on TV. I am also finding myself watching lots of British panel comedy shows (See QI, 8 out of 10 Cats, Would I Lie to You, Nevermind the Buzzcocks). Other than that, Mad Men was enjoyable, as was Californication, although a bit racy, so that will depend on taste.

I used to watch Supernatural, but stopped midway through this season. I feel like the story is a bit floundering and directionless. They played out all of the really important plot points, and they're sort of grafting an extra segment of story on to the end. I also watch House, good show, especially these last two seasons, which have picked up a bit. I've only seen a few episodes of Dexter. Good stuff?


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Apr 20, 2011)

Nip Tuck is pretty good. The surgeries look amazing. Their makeup artists have won Emmys for outstanding prosthetics.


----------



## Sam (Apr 20, 2011)

The best show on TV right now is a toss-up between _Breakout Kings _and _The Chicago Code. _

_Supernatural _is still one of my all-time favourites.


----------



## Jinxi (Apr 20, 2011)

Being in South Africa, we are a bit behind on the series 

_Grey's Anatomy_ is my all-time favourite series.
_How I Met Your Mother_ is brilliant as well. I simply love the humour!
_Brothers & Sisters_ is fantastic.
_Big Bang Theory_ is one of my favourites as well.


----------



## Dudester (Apr 20, 2011)

Big Bang Theory was an excellent show, but when the regular cast went from 5 characters to 8, the show lost some of it's punch. 

As far as writers are concerned, *Castle *is definitely worth a look. The only thing is, if you haven't seen the show, you should see the first season episodes before watching recent episodes. There is a Mulder/Scully thing going on. The local ABC station has a tendency to fade in and out, so I've missed everything since December.


----------



## Sam (Apr 20, 2011)

_Castle _is definitely a good show. They don't concentrate so much on the writing aspect these days, but the poker games between Castle, Michael Connelly, and Denis Lehane are comic genius.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, big Nathan Fillion fan. I saw some of The Pacific recently, which was pretty good. Never seen Band of Brothers, though. 

The Walking Dead is crap imo, but you might like it; check it out. 

I don't know if Curb your Enthusiasm is on at the moment, but I loved the first 6 seasons, and Seinfeld is prettay, prettay good.

Hope that helps some .


----------



## Razzazzika (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't watch too much TV, heck I don't even have cable. About the only shows I watch(on the internet) have already been mentioned, Castle and Big Bang Theory, mostly I'm catching up on shows I've missed over the years through netflix. Currently: Bones and Reaper.


----------



## JosephB (Apr 20, 2011)

_Mad Men _is my current favorite, and about the only thing we make a point to see. (When it's on -- and that's not often.) I'm interested in advertising and the era. And I love the pacing of the show -- just when you start to get complacent and think you might have figure things out they hit you with something big out of the blue. There's lots of humor in it and clever dialog. The wardrobe and set design are amazing too.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Apr 20, 2011)

I've just watched The Pacific, right through, for the second time in four months. I'm also halfway through Band of Brothers, I'll probably watch that right through once a year. Both as good as it gets in terms of WWII recreation.


----------



## CroZ (Apr 21, 2011)

*Breaking Bad is beyond any doubt the series you really need to watch. *There's also a boxing drama called Lights Out which although hit and miss is still a pretty solid series and better than most shows out there ... but it got cancelled due to a decline in interest in the first season. Terriers is another brilliant series but also cancelled for the same reason. Boardwalk Empire is a great high budget period piece set in prohabition era directed by Martin Scorsese. Treme is another excelent show set in New Orleans after hurricane katrina. And of course there's Dead Wood too.

For comedies, the IT crowd is hands down the funniest show directed by the guy who made Father Ted. Oh, and watch Father Ted if you're a yank who hasn't seen it yet. Black Books is also extremely funny. The Cleaveland show is pretty meh as a time waster but not completely unwatchable.


----------



## Hawke (Apr 22, 2011)

_Criminal Minds_ is pretty good.


----------



## Custard (Apr 22, 2011)

Watching Dexter right now! Watch it if you have time but you have to watch 'how I met your mother' it is awesome.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Apr 22, 2011)

I agree with _Big Bang Theory_ and _Criminal Minds_. These are superb series in their respective genres.

Oh, did I mention _Criminal Minds?_ I did? Well, It's really good.


----------



## Sam (Apr 22, 2011)

_Criminal Minds _blows every other cop procedural show out of the water for one reason: It's different. Whereas other shows follow the same pattern of: Discover dead body, find threats from ex-boyfriend, question ex-boyfriend and repeat until real killer's identity is revealed; _Criminal Minds_ delves into the psyche of the criminal. They find out who did it by finding out the _why _and _how_. It's a breath of fresh air compared to every other cop procedural show out there -- are there are dozens. 

_Dexter, _likewise. Completely different. A serial killer working as a blood-splatter expert? Brilliant. 

There's also _Glee. _If you can get past the at times horrible song choice, there's a pretty good story going on there. I'll admit that I went into it with the expectation I would hate it (all those _High School Musical _movies just irritated me) but it surprised me. Just do yourself a favour and download it so you can skip past the show tunes.

I liked _The Event_ too, but I hear it's being cancelled. Some people are saying it was horrible -- worse than _Flash Forward. _I don't know. I enjoyed practically all the episodes I watched. I get frustrated with the American public sometimes. I can think of a dozen brilliant shows which were cancelled because of low ratings. _The Unit _is one which springs readily to mind. An absolutely brilliant show which lasted five seasons and was inexplicably cancelled.


----------



## BipBopRealGoodNop (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't know if you get these in the Caribbean but there are two good British sitcoms on now:

*Not Going Out *and *Life of Riley*.


----------



## NicholasJAmbrose (Apr 26, 2011)

.


----------



## garza (Apr 26, 2011)

Possibly the best documentary series ever produced for television was _Victory at Sea_. The music alone is worth the watching of it. There is a website devoted to it *here*. I was 12 years old when it ran and I saw every weekly episode. That's been something like 58 years ago and I can still remember most of it. Finding that web page was like finding buried treasure.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Burn Notice is what I'd recommend. Interesting, action-packed, there's a decent story arc, but one can watch individual episodes and still enjoy them. There are novels based on the series, but I don't think they're as good. It's kind of like if you ever watched a soap opera and they had a stand-in for one of the main actors. Okay, but not quite right.


----------

